# How do you massage a bunny's tummy?



## mummybunny (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you flip them?

Only for gas or suspected stasis also? - also - how do you know the difference?

This would help for future reference - I know it doesn't help me any but reading the post about Dill really made me think about Munchkin,if, if, if... Dill was in a state like Munchkin was - hypothermic and dazed We don't know what he died from for sure but it got me thinking....

many thanks

mummybunny


----------



## naturestee (Jan 16, 2007)

From http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html
(Recommend you read the whole article just for future reference)

[align=justify]A. Abdominal massage. One of the single most effective ways to stimulate a lazy gut into action is with gentle massage. Place the bunny on a secure counte top on a towel (or in your lap, if the bunny feels secure there), making sure he can't jump down and hurt himself. With your hands and fingertips, gently massage the abdomen. Knead as deeply as the bunny will allow, but back off immediately if he expresses pain. We have found that gently lifting the rabbit's hindquarters a few inches (with the bunny's head safely tucked into the massager's elbow) *helps gas to pass more easily, and seems to be comforting to the bunny.* Once s/he gets over the initial surprise of being held this way, *a rabbit will often allow his/her legs to droop in comfort and relief as the massage helps gas pockets move towards the exit.*[/align]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sprite, who hates to be touched at all, actually would relax during tummy massages for gas just like the article says.

Gas usually isn't a fast killer (usually), but bloat is.Massage and simethicone do not help bloat, as it's usually from a blockage or twisting of part of the GI tract. It is possible Munchkin had that, although there are so many possibilities.It's best not to worry or blame yourself for it. You're a wonderful bunny mom!:hug2:


----------

